# A couple of pics from Fiji



## Karly (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all
Just got back from Fiji yesterday, had an absolutely amazing trip, crystal blue water, warm sunny days, and the locals are so friendly. And as if that wasn't perfect enough, my boyfriend proposed to me while we were over there! 

Would definately recommend to everyone to check the place out. 

Anyway, thought I would put up some pics of our trip to Kula Eco Park. They only keep species that are native to Fiji, so its pretty well limited to birds, lizards, turtles, frogs and very few snakes.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Karly (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a couple more


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice pic's & congrat's when's the big day?


----------



## Owzi (Mar 29, 2010)

How good is Fiji! Went there a couple of years ago. Geckos everywhere! Unfortunatly, cane toads everywhere also. I asked a taxi driver while we where there if there is many Fijian Boas around that he knew of, he proudly said "no, when Indians came to Fiji we brought the mongoose, thankfully it removed all snakes from Fiji so don't worry"


----------

